# Study and job for Economics student in Netherlands.



## Rookie88 (Jan 12, 2015)

greetings to all,

i would like your opinion and help on the following.
My brother is trying for Masters (m.s) in Economics in Netherlands along with few other country universities.
he is especially interested in Netherlands. so i would like to know how good are job prospects for such applicant? and also some of the best universities to apply to. 

he is applying for courses in Erasmus and Maastricht university. 

thanks and appreciation.

regards
Saurabh


----------

